# Kimberly Stewart & Benicio del Toro - Das Baby ist da !!!



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2011)

*Kimberly Stewart & Benicio del Toro Das Baby ist da !!!


Hurra, ein weiteres Hollywood-Baby ist da! Kimberly Stewart und Benicio del Toro 
sind am Sonntag Eltern einer kleinen Tochter geworden. ​*

Kaum eine Schwangerschaft in Hollywood war eine größere Überraschung als diese. Im April 2011 verkündete Rod Stewarts Tochter Kimberly, dass sie ein Baby erwartet. Der Vater des Kindes: kein Geringerer als Oscar-Preisträger Benicio del Toro. Damals teilte der Pressesprecher des 44-Jährigen mit: „Benicio ist der Vater und sehr unterstützend. Obwohl er und Kimberly kein Paar sind, freuen sie sich sehr auf die Geburt des Babys.“ Na, dann haben die beiden jetzt ganz viel Grund zu feiern: Kimberly hat am Sonntag ein kleines Mädchen zur Welt gebracht.

Wie eine Quelle gegenüber „Us Weekly“ verraten hat, kam das Baby in Los Angeles zur Welt. Kimberlys Vater Rod Stewart, seine Frau Penny Lancaster und Alana Collins, Rods erste Ehefrau und die Mutter von Kimberly, waren ebenfalls mit dabei, als die 31-Jährige zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden ist. Ob auch Benicio del Toro bei der Geburt seiner Tochter mit dabei war, ist bisher leider nicht bekannt.

Auch der Namen der neuen Erdenbürgerin wurde noch nicht verraten. Nur soviel wissen wir: Kimberlys Töchterchen war bei ihrer Geburt 56 cm groß und hat 3.600 Gramm auf die Waage gebracht.

*Unsere Glückwünsche gehen an die frischgebackenen Eltern 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch !!!


----------

